# Change Search Results Order To "most Recent" As Default



## Dee-Licious (Sep 1, 2016)

Everytime I want to search, I have to go into the advanced search to change it. It didn't used to be like this before the upgrade.  

This quick change would be a big help. Thanks


----------



## Ivonnovi (Sep 1, 2016)

I'd like to 2nd this!!!!!


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 1, 2016)

Co-signing...


----------



## Dee-Licious (Sep 1, 2016)

@Zuleika @beverly @dimopoulos @Allandra


----------



## mzpurp (Sep 1, 2016)

+1


----------



## Noir (Sep 1, 2016)

yes PLEASE!!


----------



## Dee-Licious (Sep 29, 2016)

@Zuleika @beverly @dimopoulos @Allandra



Bump


----------



## secretdiamond (Sep 29, 2016)

Yaaaasss!


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 30, 2016)

Yes that would be a good idea. Search was shoddy before the upgrade but ever since it's been even less user friendly.
So one more vote for changing to most recent lol.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Oct 5, 2016)

@Zuleika @dimopoulos 

thanks for fixing the email thing... 

Search fix, please?


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 5, 2016)

Ditto


----------



## mzpurp (Oct 5, 2016)

Yes, please!!


----------



## Dee-Licious (Dec 19, 2016)

Bump!!  @beverly @Zuleika @dimopoulos


----------



## beverly (Dec 19, 2016)

It should be fixed by this week. thank you for your patience!


----------



## Dee-Licious (Dec 19, 2016)

Yaaaaaaaaayyyyy.. Thanks!!!


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 25, 2016)

It was working, but now it defaults back to "Relevance".


----------



## Dee-Licious (Jan 18, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> It was working, but now it defaults back to "Relevance".


bump
 @beverly @Shimmie @Zuleika @dimopoulos


----------



## Dee-Licious (Jul 17, 2017)

beverly said:


> It should be fixed by this week. thank you for your patience!





Dee-Licious said:


> bump
> @beverly @Shimmie @Zuleika @dimopoulos



Bump! @Zuleika @beverly @dimopoulos @Allandra @Shimmie


----------



## Zuleika (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi @Dee-Licious IT issues are all  dealt with by Nikos. I and the other mods are not really able to help in this regard.


----------



## dimopoulos (Jul 20, 2017)

@Dee-Licious Do you mind checking the search again? I made a change in the code and I believe that brings up the results you need.

Let me know.


----------



## Atthatday (Jul 20, 2017)

Yes, it's changed. Thanks.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Jul 20, 2017)

dimopoulos said:


> @Dee-Licious Do you mind checking the search again? I made a change in the code and I believe that brings up the results you need.
> 
> Let me know.


Thanks for changing that, but now it is only pulling up recent results. It won't pull things from weeks, months, and years ago. @Atthatday  is it the same for you?


----------



## janaq2003 (Jul 20, 2017)

I can't search anything.


----------



## Atthatday (Jul 20, 2017)

@Dee-Licious: I did a search on "fenugreek" and it had 20 pages. What I noticed is, the search, in the top, right-hand corner, has the box, "Search this forum only" checked. I don't remember it having that box checked before. Please see above.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Jul 20, 2017)

Atthatday said:


> View attachment 406065 @Dee-Licious: I did a search on "fenugreek" and it had 20 pages. What I noticed is, the search, in the top, right-hand corner, has the box, "Search this forum only" checked. I don't remember it having that box checked before. Please see above.




Something is not working properly. I did a search for posts by me in the Sewing Section thread, and it's only pulling results from 2013. I've posted in there recently. I was doing a search in a thread @Atthatday 

Thanks @dimopoulos for looking into this.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Jul 20, 2017)

I just did a search for fenugreek, and it did show recent results for the first four and then it skips all the way to 2014 @Atthatday and @dimopoulos as shown on picture below. I know there are way more recent posts on fenugreek because I was researching it last month.


----------



## Atthatday (Jul 20, 2017)

@Dee-Licious: Something has changed, now when I search "fenugreek", it only has 10 pages. The same search had 20 pages earlier.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Jul 20, 2017)

Atthatday said:


> @Dee-Licious: Something has changed, now when I search "fenugreek", it only has 10 pages. The same search had 20 pages earlier.


Thanks for checking. I thought I was crazy when I saw it


----------

